# Wenger Versalite



## ResilientRosie (Oct 28, 2014)

Greetings!
I'm hoping someone might offer some advice...

I recently started a new job as TD at a theatre connected to a school district. They have the Wenger Versalite platforms (portable staging/risers) for band and choir functions. Now I've used these before... but they were never in such poor condition. I know that these are known for handles and clips breaking, but just about every one of them is broken off of these (the handles that lock the legs in place and the butterfly clips that lock the risers together). 

I've contacted Wenger to order replacement parts and they seem very pricey. I'm worried that I'll spend the money and just end up in the same boat with them breaking in a year or so. However, ordering an entirely new platform system is just not in the budget at this time.

Has anyone had any experience with these particular platforms? What did you do to extend their life and keep them safe?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Footer (Oct 28, 2014)

Good carts and not letting them outside. Versalites are one of the worst platforming systems you can buy. They are in schools because Wegner sends a catalog to every band director in the country... stage concepts does not. Buy the parts, teach people how to use them correctly, and go from there. Buy a good amount of C clamps as well.


----------



## AudJ (Oct 28, 2014)

Wenger fan here - have found that the products stand up to the test of time. At least the items I have in my building, have never had more than minor issues, most of which were covered under warranty. All damage has occurred from user error (abuse).

That being said, never used the versalites, and I notice on the website that they are discontinued, except for existing users to expand and repair. When I see something like that, I wonder why they are about to be obsolete...

I echo Footer and would try the parts and train users properly.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 28, 2014)

Somewhere I heard a stagehand state that Wenger was Serbo Croatian for pinch my fingers. And nobody markets as well as they do.

Their new system - tech stage I think - is a pretty intelligent design. I still like Stageright decks best, but no problem with the newer Wenger products.


----------



## Calc (Oct 29, 2014)

When you do end up going the replacement route, look in to StageRight. Our music department insisted on a set here to replace our aging Wengers, and they're nice. Local to MI, too.


----------



## ResilientRosie (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your input. I think I'm going to get a quote for replacing with StageRight and give it to the powers that be. Hard to justify replacement parts for a poor design... we'll just be replacing again in a few years if they even have any left at that point.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 29, 2014)

Look into replacing them a few at a time. Take a look at your inventory and how they are typically used. Is it possible to replace one section with Stageright this year and continue to use the whole system, then replace another section next year?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 29, 2014)

We purchased a whole lot of units from Stage Concepts a year ago to replace our 40 year old Wengers with the folding leg system.

Very nice units. similar to the Wenger. Very flexible system.

Staging Concepts was very good to deal with and the overall cost was lower from SC.

http://www.stagingconcepts.com/

I assume you will buy carts and if so I'd inquire as to having cart locks installed. The ability of the cart to move while you are loading/un-loading requires 2 people just to brace the cart. Thus we are soon to retrofit our carts with locks.

SB


----------



## Chris Chapman (Oct 30, 2014)

Our Versalites (15 years old) have received a lot of wear and tear. The black dance "bubble" surface has been worn completely smooth. Any thoughts on how to repaint them to add a better non-slip solution?


----------



## josh88 (Oct 30, 2014)

you can get a porch or floor paint from the local box stores, some contain sand for a bit of added grip, if not you can also just buy some (usually they have bags just for that right next to it) and add it in. That would definitely give you the non slip back and that paint is a little more durable than your average wall paint.


----------



## venuetech (Oct 31, 2014)

You will want to test the paint out to make sure it will bond to the surface properly, it could get very ugly very quickly if it does not. It is also very easy to over do the sand so you may want to experiment with that a bit. The normal thing around here on boat decks would be crushed walnut shells sprinkled onto the surface between coats. but in my mind i don't think you need that much traction on a dry platform any traction additive will tear up dance shoes in a big hurry.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Nov 2, 2014)

Have you tried c clamps to replace the broken connectors

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------

